# Choosing main controller



## Jomp135 (Mar 20, 2021)

I know that I need motor controllers, and I have picked out Cascadia Rinehart PM250DZ motor controllers. However, I still have the problem what to use for my main controller. I have a fair bit of programming knowledge, so I'm looking for something that keeps my car driveable, but that I can adjust to add new inputs and new features: like using independent steering to lean into turns, or having different modes that I can tune. This is really my biggest gap in knowledge regarding ev construction, so could you help me find a good, dependable computer that I can route all my inputs through, and use to drive my motors?


----------



## Jomp135 (Mar 20, 2021)

I found this one, does anyone have experience with it? 


AEM Electronics VCU 200 Programmable Electric Vehicle Control Unit, EV West - Electric Vehicle Parts, Components, EVSE Charging Stations, Electric Car Conversion Kits


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Jomp135 said:


> I found this one, does anyone have experience with it?
> 
> 
> AEM Electronics VCU 200 Programmable Electric Vehicle Control Unit, EV West - Electric Vehicle Parts, Components, EVSE Charging Stations, Electric Car Conversion Kits


No, but I would suggest going directly to the manufacturer for authoritative information, rather than a retailer:
AEM EV: VCU200 Programmable Electric Vehicle Control Unit


----------

